# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Fevereiro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 20:33)




----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 20:41)

Média '49-'15:













> The dry spell is acute in Southern California. Los Angeles and some surrounding areas have received only one significant storm in nearly a year. The region is now seeing record-setting heat.
> 
> The reading detailed Thursday shows the drought has significantly worsened in 5 percent of the state.
> 
> California’s water managers trekked to the mountains to check the snow depth — one gauge of the state water supply. Electronic sensors show statewide snow levels at 27 percent of normal.



*Drought deepens dramatically in Southern California*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 20:44)




----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2018 às 20:59)

*Meteograma para Olhão*






Mais parece ser um meteograma para o Norte do país, do que para uma cidade do Algarve, com a ISO 0ºC, durante praticamente 1 semana. Até dia 10/02, muito frio por estes lados. 

O meteograma em cima, mostra a previsão para a temperatura 850hpa (cerca de 1500 mts), a temperatura 500 hpa (cerca de 5000 mts) e a precipitação prevista pelos vários ensembles e neste caso, até existe a probabilidade de 5% de nevar nos dias 7 e 8.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2018 às 21:50)

Só uma opinião... Penso que se colocam inúmeros mapas/cartas neste tópico mas muitas vezes não se explica o que lá está, o problema é que nem toda a gente que visita o fórum tem conhecimentos para a sua interpretação...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 21:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 23:29)




----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2018 às 00:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Es "off-topic", pero se le podría comentar que no toda España, y por extensión la Península Ibérica, tiene clima mediterráneo ni alguna de sus variantes (de montaña, continentalizado, puro, semiárido...) sino que un tercio del territorio posee climas del ámbito eurosiberiano.

De hecho hay dos datos bastante contundentes al respecto:

-La riqueza bioclimática de la España Peninsular y Balear se pone de manifiesto cuando se comparan las unidades bioclimáticas del mundo y las que se dan en el territorio estudiado por nosotros: tenemos 2 Macrobioclimas, de los 5 existentes en el mundo; 5 Bioclimas Mediterráneos, de los 8 que hay en el mundo, y 4 Bioclimas Templados, de los 4 que hay en el mundo; 6 de los 7, y 5 de los 7 Termotipos Mediterráneos y Templados, respectivamente existentes en el mundo; 7 de los 9 Ombrotipos del mundo; y 72 de los 351 Isobioclimas mundiales.

- Comparando Diversidad Bioclimática y superficie territorial, la España Peninsular y Balear tiene 1/5 de los Isobioclimas del mundo, en tan sólo 1/300 de las tierras emergidas: es decir, la España Peninsular y Balear tiene una Diversidad Bioclimática 60 veces mayor de la que le correspondería simplemente por extensión territorial.

Más información

Fuente: _Mapa Isobioclimático de la España Peninsular y Balear_. Autores: López Fernández, M. L., Marco, R., Piñas, S. & López F., M. S.. 2015. Enlace: http://naturalezaenhispania.com/articulo4final.htm

No obstante, se entiende lo que quiere decir Ryan Maue (igualmente hay que comprender que también incluye en su tweet a Argelia y Marruecos, que también tienen su complejidad, y que intenta resumir en poco espacio)  y se agradece


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2018 às 09:29)




----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Agora só falta a precipitação


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2018 às 12:27)

A anomalia negativa bem vincada. A mão de Deus a agarrar o nordeste transmontano.


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2018 às 18:32)

Por pouco a 'siberiana' não chega aqui


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

Pessoal, vou passar o fim-de-semana de 17 para 18 de Fevereiro ás Penhas da Saúde. Pela vossa experiência, será que a Serra já vai ter uma boa quantidade de neve depois destas 2 semanas que vêm aí?


----------



## tone (3 Fev 2018 às 00:10)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Pessoal, vou passar o fim-de-semana de 17 para 18 de Fevereiro ás Penhas da Saúde. Pela vossa experiência, será que a Serra já vai ter uma boa quantidade de neve depois destas 2 semanas que vêm aí?


Não chovendo até lá, o que parece ser o caso, tendo em conta que, embora em quantidade mínima, a neve irá ainda cair, é certo que neve haverá.
Quanto à boa quantidade, depende do objetivo. Na estância de Ski, por exemplo, o estado das pistas está bastante razoável, bom até, tenho acompanhado e estará a ser dos melhores invernos dos últimos 3, 4 anos.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 08:54)

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre 2018-01-30 23:53:00* e *2018-02-04 23:59:00
*
Assunto: Semana com frio

Uma vasta região anticiclónica localizada na região dos Açores vai continuar a dar origem ao
transporte de uma massa de ar muito frio e seco sobre o território do continente ao longo da próxima semana.

Amanhã, com a passagem de um sistema frontal de fraca atividade, o vento vai ser temporariamente fraco do quadrante oeste, com a ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca que se fará sentir na região norte a partir do meio da manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente a todo o território e passando a aguaceiros. A precipitação será sob a forma de neve acima da altitude de 800 metros. A partir da tarde o vento vai tornar-se de norte, soprando moderado a forte no litoral e nas terras altas.

A partir de Domingo prevê-se que o céu esteja geralmente pouco nublado, mas apresentando temporariamente alguma nebulosidade com possibilidade de aguaceiros em geral fracos e dispersos, mas que serão de neve acima de 800 metros de altitude. O vento deverá soprar moderado do quadrante norte, temporariamente forte no litoral e terras altas, o que, aliado a uma pequena descida da temperatura, vai acentuar o desconforto devido ao frio.

Durante a próxima semana a temperatura mínima de verá atingir valores entre -2 e -7 ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, onde a temperatura máxima deverá variar entre 2 e 8 ºC.
Nas regiões do litoral a temperatura máxima não deverá ultrapassar 14 ºC, descendo a mínima para valores entre 0 e 5 ºC.

Data de edição: 2018-02-02 20:14:37


Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 08:55)

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2018-01-30 23:53:00* e *2018-02-04 23:59:00
*
Assunto: Semana com frio

Uma vasta região anticiclónica localizada na região dos Açores vai continuar a dar origem ao
transporte de uma massa de ar muito frio e seco sobre o território do continente ao longo da próxima semana.

Amanhã, com a passagem de um sistema frontal de fraca atividade, o vento vai ser temporariamente fraco do quadrante oeste, com a ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca que se fará sentir na região norte a partir do meio da manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente a todo o território e passando a aguaceiros. A precipitação será sob a forma de neve acima da altitude de 800 metros. A partir da tarde o vento vai tornar-se de norte, soprando moderado a forte no litoral e nas terras altas.

A partir de Domingo prevê-se que o céu esteja geralmente pouco nublado, mas apresentando temporariamente alguma nebulosidade com possibilidade de aguaceiros em geral fracos e dispersos, mas que serão de neve acima de 800 metros de altitude. O vento deverá soprar moderado do quadrante norte, temporariamente forte no litoral e terras altas, o que, aliado a uma pequena descida da temperatura, vai acentuar o desconforto devido ao frio.

Durante a próxima semana a temperatura mínima de verá atingir valores entre -2 e -7 ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, onde a temperatura máxima deverá variar entre 2 e 8 ºC.
Nas regiões do litoral a temperatura máxima não deverá ultrapassar 14 ºC, descendo a mínima para valores entre 0 e 5 ºC.

Data de edição: 2018-02-02 20:14:37

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 20:09)




----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2018 às 00:52)

Vou ficar sentado à espera da neve


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2018 às 22:28)




----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2018 às 10:30)

GFS 00z, precipitação para as próximas 2 semanas.






Ar tropical não faltará. O problema é o resto. 

Lá para o final de Fevereiro a coisa pode mudar


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2018 às 18:18)




----------



## The Weatherman (7 Fev 2018 às 10:59)

tone disse:


> Lamento a minha ignorância. Mas definitivamente não percebo. Esta animação enquadra-se no curto/médio prazo, com uma “bola roxa” sobre nós. Mas nos modelos não se passa “nada” no prazo correspondente. Presumo então que seja insignificante e que de pouco sirva.



Bom dia,
No GFS é possível observar os efeitos do SSW mas deve-se ter em conta que o fenómeno acontece na estratosfera.


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

Posts sem cartas nem previsões específicas (em tom de conversa) sobre este assunto do SSW foram movidos para o tópico do Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. Deixei lá também alguma bibliografia que pode ajudar os interessados.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Fev 2018 às 17:49)

Run 12z GFS.
Cenário para os próximos 10 dias:


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:22)




----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2018 às 21:24)

Orion disse:


> Lá para o final de Fevereiro a coisa pode mudar













Mantém-se o que escrevi no início da semana. É esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2018 às 20:31)

Saídas sempre muito interessantes. Só é que - quase - sempre a >10 dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 10:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há quantos dias não se vê uma previsão assim???


Podes crer! Que venha a chuva e quanto mais melhor!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2018 às 11:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há quantos dias não se vê uma previsão assim???


Eu arriscava a dizer, à quantos meses?!! Também tenho para a troca  Ahaha...


----------



## Ricardo TT (20 Fev 2018 às 11:11)

Muito bom dia a todos.

Alguém me pode informar se faz favor, qual será a previsão do estado do tempo para o primeiro fim de semana de Março?
Obrigado.
Cumprimentos


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2018 às 12:36)

Para aqui, é assim:








Hoje, é o ECM que está melhor, o GFS deu um corte na precipitação e adiou para mais um dia a precipitação. Grande confusão que vai nos modelos, mas o GEM e o AUS estão um verdadeiro mimo em termos de precipitação. 

O facto, do boneco indicar aguaceiros não significa que vai chover, já que a possibilidade nem chega aos 50% no Sábado nem no Domingo, embora o ECM mostra precipitação no Domingo. Aliás, só o GFS retirou a precipitação no Domingo.

Até lá, muitas incertezas, muita confusão. 

Comparação na quantidade de precipitação prevista pelos 4 principais modelos no Algarve:

*ECM






GFS






GEM
*





*AUS




*


----------



## Umberto (20 Fev 2018 às 14:32)

Não consigo perceber com base nas previsões do Europeu, designadamente Temp 850 hpa como é que para o Porto as máximas e minimas são tão altas no IPMA

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

Boa chuva para cá...


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Fev 2018 às 15:39)

E como uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras :
ECM (Tempo Frio):




GFS (Tempo Quente):




Então queremos o frio longe, dizem?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 16:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 19:41)




----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2018 às 19:52)

Precipitação prevista por vários modelos até dia 2 de Março nesta run das 12z:
ECM:




GFS:




GEM:




AUS:





Aparentemente, os próximos tempos serão interessantes!


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 09:52)

Ciclogénese explosiva com rajadas e ondas que podem rondar, respetivamente, 160 qph e 14 metros (ECM). O pior, em teoria, fica no mar.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 11:31)

Difícil mas no dia 21 ficou tudo mais claro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Configuração para


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2018 às 21:49)

Orion disse:


> Configuração para


As imagens de satélite prometem ser algo interessantes.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

A ciclogénese explosiva na região dos Açores está muito consensual entre os modelos. Não é nada habitual um sistema com este cavamento a latitudes tão a sul, não tendo características tropicais.







Por acção de uma área de ventos intensos bastante alargada (fetch), gerar-se-á uma ondulação muito significativa, com alturas significativas superiores a 15m.






Normalmente, este tipo de ondulações (swell) chegam-nos NW, pois os ciclones costumam estar bem mais a norte. Neste caso, o swell gerado atingirá a costa portuguesa de SW, com períodos relativamente elevados (14/15 s), com alturas significativas de 5 a 7 m. Assim sendo, locais normalmente abrigados de ondulações de NW vão estar bem mais expostos na próxima semana. Tendo em conta as marés de grande amplitude, poderão surgir algumas situações mais complicadas em locais menos habituados.

Por exemplo, Sesimbra é uma cidade muito abrigada, onde os poucos episódeos de ondulação por ano (5 a 6 vezes em média) são  geralmente apenas derivados a ventos locais fortes de sul, com ondas de período muito curto e muito raramente maiores que 2/3 m. Neste caso temos a possibilidade de um swell gerado bem longe, com períodos bem mais largos, atingir esta zona tendo em conta a direcção de SW, e com uma altura significativa já de respeito mesmo para os padrões da costa ocidental virada para o Atlântico. A costa algarvia, mesmo assim um pouco mais habituada a agitação marítima que Sesimbra, também poderá ter problemas e uma erosão costeira significativa.

Uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 22:22)

Entretanto no NWCASF.com já colocaram as regiões dos Açores e Madeira, digamos que ficou muito melhor 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Fev 2018 às 22:41)

Eu sei que não devemos criar grandes espectativas, tal a distância do acontecimento... Mas pelo menos vou emoldurar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 23:24)

Outro colossal ciclone (966 hPa) com, em teoria e excetuando a incerta intensidade da frente, efeitos mínimos nas ilhas.

Está a acumular para o Verão. Há mais um Gordon 

---


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 23:29)




----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2018 às 02:23)

Mapas que postei na segunda-feira, dia 19:



Pek disse:


> O modelo europeu continua para bingo




Detalhe para a PI desses mapas do ECMWF e comparação da evolução do episódio:


- Mapas do dia 19:






- Mapas de hoje na fase equivalente do episódio:








A mesma comparação para o GFS:

- Dia 19:






- Hoje






As imagens valem mais que mil palavras.




Pek disse:


> Fazendo memória...



Voltando a fazer memòria...


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2018 às 10:41)

Não está mal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 14:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 14:36)




----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2018 às 19:06)

Precipitação prevista pelos modelos até dia 5:
*GFS:*
(aqueles mais de 500mm no Sistema Central )




*ECM: *




*GEM:*




*AUS:*





Se continuar sem haver alterações, em apenas 1 semana praticamente todo o território deverá ultrapassar os 100mm.
Resumindo, devemos passar do 8 para o 80.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Precipitação prevista pelos modelos até dia 5:
> *GFS:*
> (aqueles mais de 500mm no Sistema Central )
> 
> ...


Não nos podemos esquecer da orografia, que vai "fazer"o seu trabalho.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não nos podemos esquecer da orografia, que vai "fazer"o seu trabalho.


Aqueles 200/250mm previstos para a vertente Sudoeste da serra pelo ECM estão demais, o Rio Caia e a barragem agradeciam muito!


----------



## AMFC (23 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

Afinal parece que a lei da compensação existe mesmo. Os resistentes como nós bem o merecem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 09:13)




----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 11:28)

Ainda não vislumbra o fim das condições instáveis.


----------

